# When did Fortis start using their "UW-50" moment?



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Specifically, in the Official Cosmonaut's Chronograph instead of a standard 7750.

Does the UW-50 actually have a bidirectional rotor?

(screenshot from Fortis' website)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Me thinks it's an ETA 7754.


Camguy said:


> Specifically, in the Official Cosmonaut's Chronograph instead of a standard 7750.
> 
> Does the UW-50 actually have a bidirectional rotor?
> 
> ...


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Me thinks it's an ETA 7754.


The 7754 has a bi-directional rotor? .That's what caught my eye.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't know.


Camguy said:


> The 7754 has a bi-directional rotor? .


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

A 7754 alos has an additional 24-hr hand (https://watchbase.com/eta/caliber/7754, the "GMT-version of the ETA / Valjoux 7750".

If the UW-50 does indeed have a bidirectional rotor that's a step up from the 77xx family.


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

made some double post..



Camguy said:


> Specifically, in the Official Cosmonaut's Chronograph instead of a standard 7750.
> 
> Does the UW-50 actually have a bidirectional rotor?
> 
> ...


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

started with the name change in first week of febr.
In case delivery problems from ETA will occur, they can choose Sellita instead. So the same base gets the same name.
UW = UhrWerke
There are rumours about more info regarding movements later this year



Camguy said:


> Specifically, in the Official Cosmonaut's Chronograph instead of a standard 7750.
> 
> Does the UW-50 actually have a bidirectional rotor?
> 
> ...


----------



## ABCSteed (Sep 12, 2015)

so as i shared earlier. The rotor is bi directional but only winds in one direction. And they changed the text on the website already
It is still Valjoux 7750 based movement.


----------

